# Just sort of curious...



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

According to the manual my 990 weighs 3,200 pounds. Does this include the tires ballasted or no. The manual doesn't say either way.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would say no it would be what ever the tractor came with factory the ballast would be extra weight. If the factory installed the ballast it would count toward the weight, but if the dealer you bought it from added them it would not i would only be guessing though. If a manual states weight it is usually for shipping, and or transport by the owner to give you an estimate for loading, trailer capacity, etc. Yours could be different my manual only shows shipping weight of the tractor without attachments of any kind.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was just thinking that it seemed light. The maual says it weighs 3,200 pounds with all fluids and R4 tires, and so hence, I thought maybe it included the ballast in the weight as well. A volkswagon rabbit weighs more than that! But I knew that the 990 could pull 3 rabbit. Thanks for the heads up wjjones.


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

Speaking of tires with ballast. Is there an easy way to determine if the tires are filled in my tractor? If I put the valve at the 6 o'clock position and depress the pin, will "stuff" come out if they are filled?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rustyrat said:


> Speaking of tires with ballast. Is there an easy way to determine if the tires are filled in my tractor? If I put the valve at the 6 o'clock position and depress the pin, will "stuff" come out if they are filled?


YUP! Or when the temerature changes drastically, you can see the condensation on the outside of the tire where the juice is.


----------

